# Team #3~~~BUCK-NUTS



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

here we go ladies...:beer: to u alll


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm ready to put some brown down.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

OH me too.. I practiced at 30 yards in yard yesturday. Even though the max shot from my stand is 18 yards. I have a friend gonna let me hunt a stand on his place to.. so gotta be ready.. 

Here is yesturdays round...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok ladies, since you started a new thread, I am going to delete the other one. :nod:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbs_up


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Season starts in 12 days!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

27 days here.. bring it on, bring it on ....


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I heard from the landowner yesterday that there's been quite a few does running around so hopefully we'll be able to thin out some!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

go get em.. lol.. We saw 30 deer the other night when we were drivin home from havin a picinic and playin in water. Ambris kept sayin she needed to go home and get her bow so she could shoot them.. We saw a doe and a fawn standin in the road and when she saw them I told her it was a momma and a baby. She said "like me and you momma." Out of the 30 deer we saw 2 spikes the rest were doe and fawns.. good crop of deer this yr... I am soooooo ready to get at it.. come on Oct 1st


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

13 days until hunting season here. I doubt I will make it out. I'm still pretty sore from the baby's arrival and I'm not sure my back and stomach could handle drawing a bow back yet. I'm going to try to get out as soon as possible though because I'M READY!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

supose to take it easy for 6 weeks after havin lil one.. It drove me nuts when I got a new bow at 9 months preg and had to wait to be able to shoot for 6 weeks after Ambris was born.. But u will get out there soon enough.. I know u to well


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

It is hard to wait the 6 weeks. It's been hard enough not doing the normal running I usually do. You do know me too well Kimmie. We were sitting here the other day with Zoey and I said I was going to be like you and get a bow in her hand and take her to 3D shoots with us like you do with Ambris.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the lil girl! Take it easy on yourself for a while! I know it'd be hard to go 6 weeks without shooting but it'll go by fast enough!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

buckeye_girl said:


> It is hard to wait the 6 weeks. It's been hard enough not doing the normal running I usually do. You do know me too well Kimmie. We were sitting here the other day with Zoey and I said I was going to be like you and get a bow in her hand and take her to 3D shoots with us like you do with Ambris.



Ambris is shootin her 1st tournament next Saturday.  I cant wait


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

First night in the stand last night. Not much going on at all. The acorns haven't started dropping yet and it's still so darn hot! Hopefully things will get better as the season progresses. I Saw only one squirrel... too bad small game season doesn't start till October. I did however see pleanty of deer on my drive back home.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

The deer have been teasing me every morning this week. If I didn't have their names on my arrows already I would have taken them out with a Saturn - lol!! (Besides, I am not sure it would count towards our team would it?)

Trail cams are not picking up much activity on our up north hunting land - we have been having trouble since Mr. Stupid Elk moved in (grrr I wish I could pull a tag), I am sure they will wander in during the seeking phase that is supposed to begin around 10/22 the beginning of our vaca.

Scouted some closer state land for weekend, bonus day hunting & it looks terrific!!! It is acorn heaven right now, just outside a swampy area - landlocked - looks very busy. Should be setting stands this weekend or next out there.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Took my bow to the shop today and within a very short time they had it all set up for me. I'm very excited now! Im going to talk to the doctor on Monday about clearing me to start practicing.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well we went and checked our cameras yesturday... I am soo ready for the 2nd now...


















had these 2 on camera 4 nights in a row..


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Those are both nice! I'm hoping to head to the woods after work today.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

What a beautiful sign.

I spent the weekend trying to get used to my tree stand...not a fan of heights, but it is hard to give up the definite advantages over a ground blind.

I never to into account that I will have to work with "the girls" to shoot at that angel, but I worked it out.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, lots to take into consideration when hunting from a stand. Saftey harnesses can tend to get in the way and make shooting akward too but the more you can practice ahead of time the better! Looks like you're shooting a pretty good group. I like the bottom picture. That's pretty cool!


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Oops...that was an accident. I was tryin to teach myself to post pics and thought I put that in a different album. 

That was our little bowhunting wedding in July.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well ladies, just got home from our openin weekend in the woods.. had an awsome hunt, but no shots. Had a doe come in this afternoon. She came in at 4:45 walked within 30 yards of me... in thick brush..then she bedded down. after 45 min she got up and stretched and scratched.. started walkin away from me. I mouth bleated to her.. she stopped and looked at me. then bedded down AGAIN.. She finaly got up and left after I let my bow down and stood up to put my pack on after hubby text me he had a doe down. That was at almost 7.. final shootin light is around 7:15. I tried everything to get her to get up and come my way.. She was bedded at 50 yards in more thick crap.. lol oh well long season ahead of me. and loved watchin her even if she did tick me off. lol


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like a good way to start out the season. I have yet to see a deer while in the stand. I see pleanty along side the road while driving to and from though. Hoping to go out quite a bit this week so maybe my luck will change! 

Congrats to your husband on doing some doe patrol!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

yup we r overrun with does here. we have 3 deer tags. u can take up to 3 does, or 2 does and a buck or 2 bucks and a doe.. however u wanna tag em..


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Went out last night. All I saw were two squirrels. Squirrel season is in now so I thought about shooting one but I was afraid I might scare the deer if I did. I think I'm going to head back out tonight and try again.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_Hey ladies!!! I didn't get deer yet...but did get a yote this last weekend....I haven't been able to get on in a while and had no idea we needed a date on the pic and my camera won't put the date...so hopefully they will still count it! Good luck to you all!_


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the yote! Hopefully he'll count but even if it don't that still one less yote! I'm heading out tomorrow after work so hopefully I'll see something. I did finally see one last week but I got butsted and didn't get a shot.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well ladies, we r headin into the woods in the mornin. camp tonight. but I wont have my bow in my hand this weekend. So wont help our score but hope to put meat in freezer. Muzzle loader season opens tomorrow.. plus we have a long long bow season so its not over. good luck to all goin out and be safe.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Went out to State land opening weekend w/ hubby & kids. Didn't see anything but a bear. Haven't been out really since then because daugh, hubby and I were shot at on our way out with a small caliber semi auto (10/22 if i had to guess). Nothing like walking out with your kids and hearing bullets crash thru the trees - no matter what direction you walk. 

I think we found a sensitive location - land locked by my aunts property - scouted numerous times with no signs of others. I think there must be some rifle hunters out there who are a bit territorial.

Oh well....back to the old place for our first week of vaca 22nd-29th....Then to Lewiston we go for the first week of Nov. Trail cams there have us running a doe brothel...so I have my fingers crossed that seeking will bring the bucks in.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Kimmie- good luck hunting with the smoke poles! Hopefully you'll get some more freezer food! 

Krissy- Wow, that is horrible to hear that others would shoot towards ya'll. It's crazy the lengths that some people will go through to protect their "spot". I'm glad none of you got hit! Hopefully your new spot will be a lot safer.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well I didnt have any luck again this weekend. D did. got a tall racked 5 point at 1st light openin day. not sure when we will get back out. and makin finaly planes for my couin comin home from Afgan next month and gettin to spend openin weekend of rifle season.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Had a chance to hit the woods last night. Saw a few squirrels and at last light had a nice size deer walk into my area. It came in about 40yrds out and I had quite a few limbs between us. Light faded before I got a chance to shoot. Man what I would have given for 30 more minutes of light! I'm hoping to go back out on Friday. Maybe they'll move a little earlier. Rut seems to be kicking in a little as we had trail cam footage of two bucks fighting.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

*Gearing Up...*

Just gearing up for our two week hunting spree that starts this Friday. Setting up camper tonite, have to work Friday so bummer there. I'm not sure what to expect on this State Land hunt as we don't have much prep into it. We focused on the other area that we used opening weekend - but obviously that isn't going to work.

Our Lewiston property is stage #2 of our journey. The "brothel" we had kicking is starting to break up. Yay...the seek is on! It is always interesting to see who wanders through when those hormones kick in. (Hopefully our "pet" elk doesn't push them all away again).

Hoping to check back in Nov 8th with some points for us ~ good luck girlz!!

Oh....BTW....son took a doe Wed night at papa's. His first bow-kill, Yay!! He has been craving it since we set him up in a "real" Quest this past winter. I am so proud. Now to get my angel to pay less attention to her phone & more on the woods.

TTFN!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Doe Down!!! I got my first Archery Deer on Friday Evening. She was coming right towards my stand and was going to present the perfect shot but she heard some people out talking and started to get nervous. When she stopped she there was about a 6in gap between two trees and so I decided to take the 15yrd shot.

She might not have been the biggest but I'm excited to finally get my first deer with a bow!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

congrats on a nice doe. we r goin to camp this weekend will come out long enough to go trick or treatin then back to camp. lets see what the weekend holds for us..


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

just an FYI- huntressinpink took a doe friday night and we have to get the pics posted...will post as soon as we get it downloaded to puter (gotta find the camera cord to hook it to puter).....she is in the middle of changing jobs and we have dial up at home so more than likely i will be the one posting it for her.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!! Tell her congrats! and look forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

here is HuntressInPink's tagged doe.....


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats ladies!! Who wants to come babysit a 7 week old so I can hunt???


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I will!!! haha.

I didn't see anything last night. This morning, however, I came within inches of getting a nice buck....sadly it was as I was driving to work :sad:

Hopefully they'll be moving tonight. We had a cold front come through so instead of it being about 88deg it should be in the 60's.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Here's a pic of my yote...*

_Here's my yote..._


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the Yote! I'd love to get one of them some day...

Also, congrats again on the doe!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

The season is bad this year in Ohio. Hunters aren't seeing a single deer this whole time. Our area you can't drive without seeing them along the road. I have seen a total of 3 and they were dead. Gonna be a rough season


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I Got a BSD Yesterday!!! -- Big Squirrel Down!!! haha. I came home from work and my blue heeler had one tree'd in the backyard. It's funny, my dog cannot stand squirrels and she would be a great squirrel dog but she's also gun shy. So, I ran in the house and grabbed the bow and put a great shot on him. I normally do not advocate shooting squirrels out of the tree with a bow, but I was sure that the squirrel was positioned on the tree so if i missed the arrow would hit the tree. The arrow fell out of the squirrel as he fell to the ground. As soon as he hit the ground my dog fetched him up and brought him to me. She was so proud that she had gotten the pesky squirrel.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

*she's on a roll*

huntressinpink's second doe of the year


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats! That's awesome!! This time change has my hunting all messed up. I can no longer go after work because it's already getting dark :angry:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

congrats to all so far. I am in for a few days of RnR after 5 day rifle hunt.. will be back out this weekend.. gotta figure out where we r gonna get our bowhuntin in but I will do it. lol


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

bonnie's 1st of the year gun season doe....








that's 3 deer this year and 2 yotes...proud of ya hun!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Bonnie's second yote of the year...this one with gun


----------

